# a new begining



## VRboosterseat (Jun 10, 2009)

so i bought a mk2 jetta 8v off this kid about a month ago and the tranny was in the trunk because it needed a clutch but the kid didnt know what he was doiing realy and couldnt get the clutch to work so anyway i bought the car off him for $200 and put the clutch and tranny in but idk where to start to get it back on the road,
the car has 214,000 miles on it but he did the timing and water pump.
he got the car from his sister and it sat for a year while he tried to get the clutch to work,
when he let the car sit it had a full tank of gas in it and im kind of afraid to use that gas because it has been sitting for so long.
now i plan to do and oil change and collant flush but what else should i do? 
all in all its only been sitting for about a year and a half or so.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: a new begining (VRboosterseat)*

Get three 5 gallon fuel cans from your local Walmart/Kmart/Target/Hardware store. Drain the fuel tank into these new cans by removing the fuel level sending unit under the back seat and run the old gas through a lawn mower to get rid of it. If you don't mow lawns, pawn them off on a neighbor/friend/acquaintance who does mow their lawn. When you throw the first fresh 5-gallons of fuel in the tank, drop a bottle of Chevron Techron in the tank. The Techron will help undo whatever deposits are on the fuel injectors. 
Next, check the timing belt, the tensioner and check the timing belt tension. If the person you bought the car from didn't know how to deal with the clutch, I have to wonder about their other skills. Flush the brake fluid. It ought to be flushed every 2 years, and since the car has been sitting nothing good has become of the brake fluid in the last 18 months. Check the brake pads/shoes while you are changing out the brake fluid. If he couldn't figure out a clutch, I'd be worried about the brakes. Also take a look at the CV Boots while you're under the car. Expect to replace them if they are look crusty and cracked. 
Once you get it running, and do a few minor laps around the block to work out the kinks, I'd check the tires. They are probably not worth risking your life with if they have been sitting this long. Once you've driven two tanks of fuel through the car, I'd replace the fuel filters. I wouldn't replace the filters from day 1, because they'll catch some of the remaining residue you can't get out of the tank when you drain it. After you can stop, go, and have decent tires, I'd also go around and replace things like wiper blades. Once you've driven it a couple hundred miles, I'd stop and replace the throttle and clutch cables. They work so much smoother and happier when they are new... You'll honestly think you got a new car when you first drive it after changing out the throttle cable! I suggest NOT replacing them right away, because there are more important things in the beginning to repair/replace like brakes and tires. If you've got budget to do the brakes, tires and also the clutch & throttle cable, then do them all up front. If budget is tight, leave the cables for later, but trust me, you'll love the feeling after you do them.


----------

